# Excello 602 Mill variable speed pulley



## Leggman (Feb 28, 2017)

I am rebuilding my variable speed pulleys while my motor gets rewound at a local shop.
One thing I have found is the top half of the spindle pulley is very sloppy on the shaft.
Does anyone know what kind of shim/spacers went on the pulley or the shaft to take up the play? I would like to use original parts but I understand I might have to make something as the mills went out of production in 1985.
Is there anyone still selling parts for these mills?
Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 28, 2017)

The variable speed design is probably based off of the Reeves design and are probably similar, too.  As for replacement parts, you going to have to make them, I'm not aware of anyone that has replacement parts or whom bought out Excello or has the left overs.  Post some pictures of the pulley and the rest of the parts that go into the head so we can help out.  If its anything like a Bridgeport VS head, there is probably a worn out bushing that is totally gone that needs to be made that goes into the bore of the sheave.  Ken


----------



## mksj (Feb 28, 2017)

Rebuild kit is here, they may have individual parts you need: http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/product/RBK-602
You may also check with: http://hovemachineservices.com/parts.html

One thing to consider, is at the cost of rebuilding the varispeed, if it is going to be a problem, you can get rid of it and go with a direct drive with say a 3Hp motor and a VFD. More than ample power and speed adjustment when also using the back gear. A 3Hp motor is about 200-300, a VFD about the same.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 28, 2017)

I am currently getting the stock 2 hp motor rewired to the tune of "Not more than 500 bucks". I would Really like to use that motor if I can.
I measured the pulley bore and it was 1.635 inch, The shaft diameter was 1.550 inch. I am missing some spacers or shims and will probably have to make them myself.


----------



## Leggman (Feb 28, 2017)

mksj said:


> Rebuild kit is here, they may have individual parts you need: http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/product/RBK-602
> You may also check with: http://hovemachineservices.com/parts.html
> 
> One thing to consider, is at the cost of rebuilding the varispeed, if it is going to be a problem, you can get rid of it and go with a direct drive with say a 3Hp motor and a VFD. More than ample power and speed adjustment when also using the back gear. A 3Hp motor is about 200-300, a VFD about the same.


If I was to switch to a different motor would it have to be an induction motor or would any three hp motor work?


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 28, 2017)

.


----------



## mksj (Feb 28, 2017)

Most newer 3 phase motors would work ok, but I would look at one that is inverter/vector rated if possible to give a wider operating envelop. The Marathon BlackMax and BlueMax have very wide operating envelopes, so you could set the pulley ratio so the motor operates from something around 20 -180 Hz or around 500-4500 RPM in high gear, 50-450 RPM in back gear. Lots of different ways to set this up, but I often recommend a simple 3 wire control. Will be happy to send you some schematics and suggestions if you are interested. The motor below is a very high performance version with a flange mount, but will most likely need an adapter plate and you need to check the shaft dimensions/length. It is also very heavy at around 113 lbs. A number of other people use direct belt drive when they do the conversion (something like a 1:1), lots of online videos. You want a decent VFD, so one that can run sensorless vector mode, which will give you tighter motor control. Regular 3 phase motors have a usable working range of around 15-90 Hz, you would loose quite a bit of Hp at 15 Hz. An inverter/vector motors maintain full Hp usually up to the motor maximum speed to around 5000 RPM for 2-3Hp models, but Hp for all these motors declines linearly below their base speed. 
Examples:
TENV inverter/vector
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARATHON-Y5...THTS8028-EPL-182TC-3HP-230-460V-/282355457830
TEBC inverter/vector
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALDOR-INVE...R-Ser-F0206193214-H-P-3-NEW-SUR-/252649775351

TEFC Baldor non-vector motor VEM3661T:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALDOR-SUPE...760-RPM-FRAME-182TC-NEW-NO-FEET-/172482743844


----------

